

Fields Medal, Nevanlinna Prize, Gauss Prize, Chern Medal 2010 - pravinkenator
http://www.icm2010.org.in/imu-prizes
This year's Fields Medal, Nevanlinna Prize, Gauss Prize, Chern Medal awarded @ International Congress of Mathematicians
======
pravinkenator
The entire mathematics community eagerly awaits the announcement, at the
opening of the ICM 2010, of the Fields Medals (started in 1936) and the
Nevanlinna Prize (started in 1982). At the 2006 Congress another award, the
Gauss Prize, was added. A new award, the Chern Prize, will be given for the
first time in Hyderabad. The IMU has been awarding the Fields Medals-
generally considered the “Nobel Prize for mathematics” – since 1936, the
Nevanlinna Prize in the field of theoretical computer science since 1982, and
the Gauss Prize for applied mathematical work since 2006. The Fields Medals
and the Nevanlinna Prize are given to young researchers below 40 years of age,
in recognition of specific path breaking results. The Gauss Prize recognizes
mathematical results that have opened new areas of practical applications.

